# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Murom, robot, Mivar Ltd., Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Mivar Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic platform "Murom-ISP"

Published on May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Applications "Murom-ISP"

Published on May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

(in Russian)

Published on Jul 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

In Russian

Published on Jul 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

In Russian

Published on Jul 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 12, 2016

----------

